
Lavender in whisky (2011) - omnibrain
http://whiskyscience.blogspot.com/2011/06/lavender-in-whisky-conspiracy-of-french.html
======
irickt
Caution: the links in the first paragraph lead to a series of redirects and an
aggressive warning to the effect "your machine has been infected".

~~~
ised
Looks like a parked domain at park.above.com.

With Javascript disabled nothing happens. No redirect, no compressed payload
of who knows what.

Their scheme appears to be 100% reliant on Javascript.

------
kbrosnan
Wayback has the "e-pistle" link saved
[https://web.archive.org/web/20070715184101/http://www.maltma...](https://web.archive.org/web/20070715184101/http://www.maltmaniacs.org/ADHD/mm16.html)

~~~
storrgie
Can we always trust wayback for this resource? It'd be real nice if someone
could tar up maltmaniacs.org and throw it on bittorent.

~~~
voltagex_
Eventually:
[http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=INTERNETARCHIVE.B...](http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=INTERNETARCHIVE.BAK)

